# Looking for constructor in the north



## ernani (Aug 31, 2017)

Hello,
We are looking into building a single family house in the northern Minho. Would anyone care to recommend a constructor for the project or comment on the better way to find a reliable constructor?
Thanks so much.


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello,

Did you find someone else?

KR
Louis


----------

